# Vinilo/elepé/L.P./ disco de acetato/disco



## VerodeVenezuela

!Hola!

Estoy buscando una expresión corta y que entiendan todos los usuarios de habla hispana.

En España, la expresión que oigo ahora con más frecuencia es "vinilo", pero un amigo mexicano me dijo que no lo entendía.

En Venezuela, los llamábamos elepé (L.P.), pero deseché esa opción por ser muy regional.

Disco de acetato o de vinilo son expresiones muy largas, pues es para un título y necesito que sea una sola palabra.

Y si pongo únicamente disco, se puede confundir con otros discos, como el C.D. (o disco compacto), el disco duro de la computadora/ordenador, etc.

Ayudaaaa por favorcitoooo: necesito UNA SOLA PALABRA y que entiendan todos los hablantes hispanos.

¡Y mil gracias!

*Modificación del título. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Duometri

Por aquí también se usa LP (escrito así). Es verdad que al aparecer los CD's cayó en desuso. 

Lo de llamarlos "vinilo" es más reciente, para distinguirlos de los CD's.

Saludos.


----------



## Quiviscumque

LP es un posible tamaño de los vinilos, que también pueden ser "sencillos" (y había otros tamaños más raros, pero detallarlos sería desviarse demasiado de la cuestión propuesta).


----------



## VerodeVenezuela

Sí, gracias, es un LP (Long Play) a lo que hago referencia. 
Pero al ser una expresión en inglés, me gustaría conseguir una en español que sirviera para hispanohablantes.


----------



## Señor K

Acá se entiende todo: LP, CD, disco de acetato, etc.

Si has de encontrar una sola palabra, yo apoyo "LP". Diría "vinilo" (como palabra castellana, vamos), pero como tu amigo mexicano no la entiende...


----------



## jsvillar

De acuerdo con que 'Vinilo' es lo mejor, una pena que no valga para México.
Voto por LP. No me gustan ni L.P. ni elepé.
Un acetato para mí es una hoja de plástico transparente que se usaba para proyectar transparencias en la universidad hace 30 años.


----------



## lauranazario

Elepé no aparenta tener ninguna limitación geográfica.
Opino que se entiende bien en la mayoría de los países hispanoparlantes. (En Puerto Rico es el término que utilizamos).


> elepé
> _Del deletreo de LP, sigla ingl. de long play 'larga duración'_.
> 1. m. LP.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Saludos,
LN


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

Por aquí, el uso de LP es más antiguo que el de las otras expresiones (ojo, lo pronunciábamos "long play"). Las otras expresiones también se entienden perfectamente. Voto por LP.


----------



## jsvillar

lauranazario said:


> Elepé no aparenta tener ninguna limitación geográfica.


¿La misma academia que aceptó 'CEDERRÓN'? Al menos aceptan que se escriban las siglas, es un alivio.
No, ahora en serio, me da igual LP que Elepé, creo que se entendería igual. Es que odio esos palabros que se inventan las academias de vez en cuando.


----------



## José Mora

En México, también se usaba L. P. al escribirlo, pero en el lenguaje hablado se decía "elepé". También se decía disco de larga duración, disco de acetato o simplemente "acetato". Sólo que del mismo material y dimensiones luego salió el "disco de alta fidelidad" (HF) y luego el "disco estereofónico" o "disco estéreo". La verdad es que, preferentemente, "disco" a secas se ha llamado y se sigue llamando a todo tipo de disco: de pasta (de 78 rpm o de 45 rpm), de acetato, compacto (CD), develé (DVD), etcétera. El término "disco" es universal, si bien aquí en la actualidad lo más usual es llamar "disco" al "disco compacto" o "cedé" (CD), pues era lo único que supervivía hasta hace poco. En la actualidad, ya empieza a desaparecer sustituido por "uesevé" (USB) y otros artefactos que ya no son discos. 

Por "vinilo" aquí en México se entendería un material derivado del petróleo, no como lo entienden los españoles de algunas provincias españolas y, al parecer, algunos chilenos a decir del señor K. Hice la prueba con una conocida y eso fue lo que me respondió cuando le pregunté qué entendía por "vinilo".


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Yo entendería perfectamente el uso de _vinilo, _pero lo identifico como un uso lingüístico de España. _Vinil _es como más me ha tocado escuchar que se les llama a los_ long plays _por acá (de hecho me gusta coleccionar viniles y conozco a mucha gente que lo hace). 

En el caso del uso panhispánico que busca Vero, también considero que _elepé _puede funcionar.


----------



## Aviador

José Mora said:


> ... Por "vinilo" aquí en México se entendería un material derivado del petróleo, no como lo entienden los españoles de algunas provincias españolas y, al parecer, algunos chilenos a decir del señor K. Hice la prueba con una conocida y eso fue lo que me respondió cuando le pregunté qué entendía por "vinilo".


Exacto, en Chile la palabra con que los románticos del audio de registro analógico en ese obsoleto formato se refieren a esos discos como _vinilos_.
Hay un famoso restaurante en Valparaíso que lleva ese nombre

 , cuya decoración incluye ciertamente vinilos
 ;
en Santiago se hace cada año la feria _Santiago en vinilo_

y hay tiendas que venden esos discos como ésta en un muy popular mercado de lo usado
 .


----------



## jorgema

Hasta donde recuerdo, en mi país se decía simplemente discos (a los pequeños) y LP a los grandes. Claro que LP se pronunciaba _longplay _(entendiendo que era un término extranjero), pero también había quien decía elepé, aunque nunca lo escribiera de esa forma. Nunca llamé discos a los cedés, así que no había posibilidad de confusión en ese caso.
Vinil o vinilo lo he venido a conocer desde hace algunos años. No creo que sea un término muy extendido o coloquial, pero todos los que sean aficionados al tema musical seguro que lo conocen y lo usan. El término se adoptó del inglés, y fue en inglés que lo vi primero, en revistas especializadas en música.


----------



## Janis Joplin

El término vinilo no es desconocido en México, mucho menos entre los jóvenes. Yo pienso que con el debido contexto puede ser entendido fácilmente por quienes gustan de la música.

Ahora bien, disco de vinilo, no deja lugar a dudas... creo.

Disco de acetato no es lo mismo que disco de vinilo.


----------



## VerodeVenezuela

¡Cuántos aportes interesantes, muchas gracias!!!

@Aviador muchísimas gracias por las fotos, con ellas tenemos testimonio del uso actual de la palabra Vinilo en Chile.

Como muchos en el foro plantean, creo que hay un resurgir de los discos de vinil o acetato y, actualmente, la expresión "vinil" o "vinilo" son las más utilizadas.

Pero como mi referente tiene que ver más bien con  los años '80, creo que me voy a quedar con la expresión LP, así, sin puntos, como me sugirieron varios participantes. 

Gracias especiales a @Jose mora, quien me recomendó hace unos días esta revisión del término.

Cordiales saludos!


----------



## José Mora

Janis Joplin said:


> El término vinilo no es desconocido en México.



Estoy en desacuerdo, todo depende de a qué México nos estamos refiriendo y a que estrato de edad le estamos hablando.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

José Mora said:


> Estoy en desacuerdo, todo depende de a qué México nos estamos refiriendo y a que estrato de edad le estamos hablando.


Estoy de acuerdo, pero es que en un primer momento generalizaste:



José Mora said:


> Por "vinilo" aquí en México se entendería un material derivado del petróleo, no como lo entienden los españoles de algunas provincias españolas y, al parecer, algunos chilenos a decir del señor K. Hice la prueba con una conocida y eso fue lo que me respondió cuando le pregunté qué entendía por "vinilo".


Saludo.


----------



## José Mora

JeSuisSnob said:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero es que en un primer momento generalizaste:
> 
> Saludo.



Tienes razón, aquí en _Word Reference_ tendemos a decir que tal o cual vocablo o expresión se usa en nuestro respectivo país, cuando que tendríamos que decir que así se dice en la ciudad o poblado donde vivimos, por personas de cierta edad, de cierto sexo, de cierta clase social y de cierto origen étnico. Así que, cuando nos referimos a "el español de México" estamos hablando de una entelequia. Así que, presumo, la palabra "vinilo", a decir tuyo _Je suis Snob_, sí ha de ser comprensible para algunos mexicanos de ciertos sectores, mientras para otros nos es desconocido en el sentido de "elepé". Caray, que relativo es todo, ¿no es cierto? ¿Alguna sugerencia para superar esta dificultad?


----------



## VerodeVenezuela

@José Mora ,  @Janis Joplin , @JeSuisSnob 

Pues les comento que acabo de descubrir que todos hemos generalizado con respecto a este tema.

Estuve hablando con hijas, sobrinos, primos (entre 10 y 25 años) y he descubierto que esta generación no tiene ni idea lo que es un LP. Y, al parecer, algunos sí entienden Vinilo o Disco de Vinilo, otros ni siquiera eso.

Uds. me harían un grandísimo favor si pudieran preguntarle a la generación más joven (digo "más" porque nosotros también somos jóvenes jejeje) qué término entienden más en distintos países.

Por ahora, parece ir "ganando" la expresión "disco de vinil" aunque hasta hace poco me negaba a usar más de una palabra, porque necesitaba una expresión contundente.

Gracias!!!


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por estos lares los jóvenes alrededor de los veinte años entienden el término vinilo. 
Los adultos entienden bien discos de vinil(o) para diferenciarlos de los discos compactos.


----------



## Nipnip

Janis Joplin said:


> Por estos lares los jóvenes alrededor de los veinte años entienden el término vinilo.
> Los adultos entienden bien discos de vinil(o) para diferenciarlos de los discos compactos.


Ratifico esto, con la onda vintage resurgieron los discos esos de pasta negra. Por supuesto, todo mundo anda con el Spotify en el cel pero los de verás interesados, ya sea por nostalgía o por subirse al tren hipsteriano han vuelto a comprar toca discos y el término más general en México es eso, vinil. Uno de mis amigos hace reuniones de cada cuando en cuando y así las llama, noches de vinil*os*.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

José Mora said:


> Tienes razón, aquí en _Word Reference_ tendemos a decir que tal o cual vocablo o expresión se usa en nuestro respectivo país, cuando que tendríamos que decir que así se dice en la ciudad o poblado donde vivimos, por personas de cierta edad, de cierto sexo, de cierta clase social y de cierto origen étnico. Así que, cuando nos referimos a "el español de México" estamos hablando de una entelequia. Así que, presumo, la palabra "vinilo", a decir tuyo _Je suis Snob_, sí ha de ser comprensible para algunos mexicanos de ciertos sectores, mientras para otros nos es desconocido en el sentido de "elepé". Caray, que relativo es todo, ¿no es cierto? ¿Alguna sugerencia para superar esta dificultad?


Pues en mi caso trato de matizar que así lo decimos por acá y trato de evitar el chilangocentrismo.

Y en cuanto a la consulta de Vero, sí, podría ser _disco de vinil. _


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

JeSuisSnob said:


> Y en cuanto a la consulta de Vero, sí, podría ser _disco de vinil. _



Coincido con JeSuisSnob:

Un "elepe" no es un sinónimo de "disco de vinil", sino una clase de disco de vinil, pues también están los discos de 45 rpm, que también son discos de vinil pero no son LP. Pienso que lo mejor es "disco de vinil" para englobar a todas las variedades de discos de vinil que existieron y no solo a los LP.


----------



## Slayer7027

Soy nuevo y de verdad ustedes son unos maestros.


----------



## José Mora

En los años cincuenta del siglo pasado, mi abuela —oriunda del oriente de Michoacán, una provincia mexicana— me regaló un viejo álbum de varios discos grabados con canciones de Cri-Cri que ella guardaba y que se tocaban a 75 rpm. Por muchos años, los tocadiscos siguieron teniendo la opción de tocar en esa velocidad, aunque ya no se fabricacan ese tipo de discos. Dichos discos eran llamados "de pasta" (ignoro de qué material estaban hechos) y se los diferenciaba de los discos "de acetato" que aparecieron muchos años después de que mi abuela guardó el dicho álbum. Hasta que se abrió esta "línea" en _Word Reference_ me enteré que había un sector de jóvenes mexicanos de ignoro qué clase social, de qué región de México y de que afiiación étnica, que usan y entienden la expresión "discos de vinilo". No puedo menos que agradecer el haberme enterado de ello. En mi larga vida he aprendido que mis conocimientos son muy relativos y que no los puedo generalizar, sólo por un descuido esta vez no escribí con el rigor que requiere una polémica como ésta. Por lo tanto, sólo aporto mi testimonio biográfico personal sin intentar inútilmente defender que las palabras y las expresiones que escuché en mi larga vida son las mismas de todos los mexicanos. A cambio sí puedo testificar acerca de materiales que se usaron y que ya hace décadas que dejaron de usarse. Por ejemplo, probablemente quienes aquí escriben no conocieron los teléfonos fabricados con baquelita, teléfonos éstos que sólo pueden conocer en algún museo… donde también se han de exhibir los antiquísimos "discos de pasta".


----------



## VerodeVenezuela

Gracias a todos por los aportes!
Les cuento que sigo decidiendo, porque "disco de vinil (o)" sigue siendo una expresión muy larga.
Pero sus aportes han sido muy interesantes de verdad.
Gracias y saludos!


----------



## VerodeVenezuela

Janis Joplin said:


> Los adultos entienden bien discos de vinil(o) para diferenciarlos de los discos compactos.





Nipnip said:


> el término más general en México es eso, vinil. Uno de mis amigos hace reuniones de cada cuando en cuando y así las llama, noches de vinil*os*.





JeSuisSnob said:


> sí, podría ser _disco de vinil. _





Ayutuxtepeque said:


> Pienso que lo mejor es "disco de vinil" para englobar a todas las variedades de discos de vinil que existieron y no solo a los LP.



La preferencia de la mayoría de los participantes parece ser "Disco de vinil", sin la "o"; pero, después, algunos les terminan agregando la letra "o" para decir vinilo. 

¿Qué creen ustedes que se entenderá mejor? ¿vinil o vinilo?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

VerodeVenezuela said:


> La preferencia de la mayoría de los participantes parece ser "Disco de vinil", sin la "o"; pero, después, algunos les terminan agregando la letra "o" para decir vinilo.
> 
> ¿Qué creen ustedes que se entenderá mejor? ¿vinil o vinilo?


Hola.

En España, solo "vinilo"; "vinil" lo vengo a conocer ahora mismo, en este hilo.

Saludos


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Pues, como ya dijimos varios, en México se entendería _vinilo _(aunque el uso dominante en México es _vinil_)_. _


----------



## VerodeVenezuela

Genial, gracias @JeSuisSnob 

¿Y en otros países?


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

JeSuisSnob said:


> Pues, como ya dijimos varios, en México se entendería _vinilo _(aunque el uso dominante en México es _vinil_)_. _


Exactamente lo mismo para el caso de El Salvador.


----------



## Aviador

En Chile la palabra es _vinilo_.
El DRAE no registra "vinil" y Wikipedia redirige a _vinilo_.


----------



## Señor K

Es verdad. De hecho, el escuchar "vinil" me remite al Chapulín Colorado y sus antenitas hechas de ese material...


----------



## JeSuisSnob

A ver, que quede claro: a Vero le conviene usar _vinilo_ (eso hemos estado diciendo).

Y aunque el DRAE no registre la palabra _vinil_ (sí, con cursivas, no entrecomillada) es una palabra harto usada en México (y, por lo que dice nuestro compi salvadoreño, en parte de Centroamérica).


----------

